# Alpine / iPod adapter details



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

Alpine has released more details on its iPod adapter for some of its AiNet headunits.

They've also set a more specific deadline for its release: September 2004

See their web site at http://www.alpine-usa.com/ipod/

Marketing email said:
=============
The Best In-Vehicle Solution for Your iPod

Alpine thrives on developing new technologies to enhance your listening experience on the road. Those who have discovered the power of the Apple iPod and iTunes are definitely in store for a bigger and better surprise. Now iPod and iPod mini users can listen to all their favorite songs on the road. In late September, Alpine will ship the new KCA-420i interface adapter, which will allow your iPod to connect to your 2004 Alpine Ai-NET head unit. You can download your music from home, then plug the iPod into your car! Not only can all of your favorite songs be conveniently heard through your Alpine system, you'll be able to control the iPod through your head unit. View Here.

Availability: Late September at all authorized Alpine retailers.

Price: $100.00 
=============


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

How well do Alpine headunits integrate with BMWs? Can you still use the steering wheel buttons to control volume?


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

sunilsf said:


> How well do Alpine headunits integrate with BMWs? Can you still use the steering wheel buttons to control volume?


My Alpine 9815 integrated just fine with my HK/Sunfire system on my M Roadster. But it doesn't have wheel controls, so I can't comment on that aspect. It was plug-n-play except locating a wire to trigger dimming of the headunit when instrument panel lights are on (solve that).

BTW, latest rumor is the Alpine / iPod interface will be hitting the street during the week of September 20. Hopefully, I'll be the first on my block....
.


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

I got the Alpine iPod adapter successfully installed in my M Roadster on Thursday. I've given it a little 760 mile test drive since them -- it made the trip a lot less annoying.

Pictures will follow... but there is not much to show (since I didn't get any photos of the install behind the glove box). 

I put the iPod in the glove box, and got a grommet added for the wire from behind the dash/glovebox. It's secure.

When plugged into the Alpine iPod adapter, the iPod just shows the Alpine logo -- the iPod buttons are disabled. All control is through the iPod headunit.

It seems to work just fine on my 9815 headunit. The key requirement is the AiNet interface and the Alpine QuickSearch function in the headunit.


----------

